
Google may face massive fine from FTC for bypassing Safari privacy controls - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2012/05/google-may-face-massive-fine-from-ftc-for-bypassing-safari-privacy-controls.ars
======
georgemcbay
I have vastly mixed feelings about this.

* On the one hand, it is nice to see the FTC take pro-privacy action.

* On the other hand, other segments of the same government are working to destroy privacy on the web. Privacy should be privacy, whether it is privacy from the prying eyes of advertisers or the prying eyes of government.

* On the third hand, it is fairly believable that Google did this on accident. The idea that as a random web-facing company you might get hit with a $10 million dollar fine because you are not up to date on all the latest confusing browser privacy standards is scary.

* On the fourth hand, $10 million is nothing to Google. That sort of cash would destroy many companies, but for them it isn't so bad.

Final verdict: meh

~~~
Cieplak
I would high five you, but I wouldn't know which of your four hands to high
five.. :)

